# RvB - The Unfolding Sun Sample Library For Full Kontakt 6



## rvb (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi everybody!

I am very happy to announce my first very own Sample Library for NI's Full Kontakt 6.2 called
*The Unfolding Sun!*

As a huge Sample Library addict, it was only a matter of time before I had to develop one myself, it took me over 4 months full time to record, edit and code everything properly and couldn't be happier with the results.


The concept for this library started about five months ago when one or two listeners showed their appreciation for my track called 'Setting A Mood', which then got me thinking why there was not exactly a particular sample library that had these ambient experimental articulations of bass guitars, acoustic guitars, slide guitars, electronic guitars, ukelele's, mandolins with the more indie/western/desert vibe to it!
I started recording all these different playing styles on guitars and then tried to edit it so that when you crossfade the Modwheel another player (for example a mandolin player, or ukelele or slide) comes gradually in whilst the dynamics change slightly as well. After some trial and error, I realized it was really fun to play chords with these types of patches and so the sheer amount of work on this library started. Learning how to code and record everything as good as possible has been a learning process, but well worth it every time a fun patch to play around with came about! And to be able to finally release it now is very exciting!


*The Unfolding Sun* is now available with the introductory price 27% off retail price; 109 euro's (Tax Included) and will end on the 3th of July 2020. More Info *HERE*



Here you can find the walkthroughs;


Acoustics Folder patches;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj6c4lu7c9c&feature=emb_title
Unfolding Folder and Percussion Folder patches;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onSxArkTkao&feature=emb_title


And here are some demo's all using TUS patches;



All information can be found here (such as patchlist and requirements etc.);





Unfolding Sun | Rob van Boogert







www.robvanboogertcomposer.com








I will be working on multiple updates for this primarily this year (and hopefully get a good ribbon mic in the future) to expand it, as a free update for everyone that already owns it!


So whether you need inspiration quickly, your current composition is missing that extra little color or you need to score a Q Tarantinish film quickly, I reckon this library has that vibe.



General Info;
13,1 GB download compressed, 15 GB on hard drive needed.
Recorded at 48000, 24bit
Great variety in Sound Design patches
Unfolding patches slightly premixed for quicker and better results
All Demo's have a limiter on the Masterbus and some EQ and Compression.
Easy and quick install with the Pulse downloader (And are watermarked)
Free Updates for life



Thank you and stay safe!!!


Best regards,
Rob


----------



## rvb (Jun 6, 2020)

Added another demo track!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow, this is definitely something different in the so crowded kontakt lib market .

Hard to remember when I was so much positively surprised to hear something that fresh and new.

Just amazingly listening at the moment but I am sure some questions to come when I wake up of the daydreams imagined by just listening


----------



## TomaeusD (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm hearing some exceptional textures - nice work!


----------



## rvb (Jun 7, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Wow, this is definitely something different in the so crowded kontakt lib market .
> 
> Hard to remember when I was so much positively surprised to hear something that fresh and new.
> 
> Just amazingly listening at the moment but I am sure some questions to come when I wake up of the daydreams imagined by just listening





TomaeusD said:


> I'm hearing some exceptional textures - nice work!



Thank you for the kind words!

Also just another friendly reminder to everyone; this library is not compatible with the Free kontakt Player.
I would kindly advice to double check if you have a license to the Full Kontakt 6 first before purchasing. Thank you!


----------



## rvb (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi again!

Just wanted to let you know that I've uploaded these two DAWcasts using only The Unfolding Sun patches;








Thanks!


----------



## rvb (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi everybody,

I just wanted to let you know there are only three days left before the introductory price ends of The Unfolding Sun!


So far I have had some great feedback in my inbox and I really want to share some of them with you because of my excitement;

'Holy shit, excuse my French. So far I only managed to play the first 5 patches as 2 of these already ended up in 2 cues I were writing. I don’t know how you did it but this a sonic goldmine.'

'This is an amazing library. Great job. It covers a lot of elements I'm missing in fast mockup soundtrack stuff.'

'Congrats for the talent infused into the library.'

'It is so beautiful and unique.'


For privacy reasons the feedback quoted from customers are kept anonymous.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for developing such an inspiring, interesting library. Grabbed it - and can't wait to download later in the week / start to play with it.

(BTW : Your website isn't displaying well - I'm on a mac, 10.13 using chrome. Lots of "content can't be loaded" messages, as well as "stock photo" placeholders. But doesn't matter - was still easy to purchase, and your videos were all very helpful!)


----------



## rvb (Jun 28, 2020)

colony nofi said:


> Thanks for developing such an inspiring, interesting library. Grabbed it - and can't wait to download later in the week / start to play with it.
> 
> (BTW : Your website isn't displaying well - I'm on a mac, 10.13 using chrome. Lots of "content can't be loaded" messages, as well as "stock photo" placeholders. But doesn't matter - was still easy to purchase, and your videos were all very helpful!)



Hi! Thank you for your purchase and the kind words!

And thanks for letting me know about the website, at the moment I can't seem to replicate that error, it might have something to do with the internet still loading the website and in the meantime giving a content missing error until everything is properly loaded, either way will look into it tomorrow more closely and see what I can do! 

Best regards,
Rob


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 28, 2020)

rvb said:


> Hi! Thank you for your purchase and the kind words!
> 
> And thanks for letting me know about the website, at the moment I can't seem to replicate that error, it might have something to do with the internet still loading the website and in the meantime giving a content missing error until everything is properly loaded, either way will look into it tomorrow more closely and see what I can do!
> 
> ...


If I get the time tomorrow, I'll take some screenshots of what I see. Just send me a DM if you want more info. Won't happen tonight, but some time might open up tomorrow.


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (Jun 28, 2020)

rvb said:


> Hi! Thank you for your purchase and the kind words!
> 
> And thanks for letting me know about the website, at the moment I can't seem to replicate that error, it might have something to do with the internet still loading the website and in the meantime giving a content missing error until everything is properly loaded, either way will look into it tomorrow more closely and see what I can do!
> 
> ...



Hi Rob - this looks like a tremendous package and I would love to purchase it.

However currently the link to the product page it is being listed as 149 euros, and not 109?






According to your initial post, I got the impression it would be 109 euros until 29 June (tomorrow)?

Any chance of providing a link to purchase it for the intro price still?

Cheers and great job with this - the walkthroughs sound incredible!


----------



## rvb (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi!

Yes, when you add to cart the discount will automatically be applied!
My apologies for the confusion!


Also I've received two e-mails today with a request for a possible extend of the introductory price, so I have decided to leave the discount price up until upcoming Friday the 3th of July! 

Thanks!


----------



## rvb (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi again!

I'm very happy to announce that the amazing Dirk Ehlert will do a hands on stream of The Unfolding Sun today (wednesday) at 11:00 PDT, this will include a free giveaway, so if you would like to have a chance to win a free copy of the library all you'll need to do is post a comment during the stream on facebook.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 1, 2020)

Just saw Dirks Video and the library sounds amazing and unique. Congrats - great skills in playing, recording and being creative!  Some presets causes a heavy cpu-load on dirks high-end-pc - some go into the "red" so it crackles. Do you know about that and will you optimize these patches in near future?


----------



## rvb (Jul 1, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Just saw Dirks Video and the library sounds amazing and unique. Congrats - great skills in playing, recording and being creative!  Some presets causes a heavy cpu-load on dirks high-end-pc - some go into the "red" so it crackles. Do you know about that and will you optimize these patches in near future?



Hi Sunny,

Thank you, yes, I am aware of the heavy CPU of some of the Timed patches and Oct+Rev patches, and this will definitely be addressed in the update, unable to tell how much I am going to be able to minimise it though, but have a couple ideas how to do it. 
This update I am working on will also include snapshots and fresh recordings of new patches as well, and aiming for release within 3 months. 
For now I recommend the bounce to audio function on the instruments where needed, hope that helps.

Best regards,
Rob


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 1, 2020)

Link to the video please ?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 1, 2020)

I think the library will perfectly match Sonokinetic´s "Indie" 👍


----------



## rvb (Jul 3, 2020)

Only 24 hours left until the introductory price ends. 

Best,
Rob


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 3, 2020)

will buy it later - my cc has to cooldown a little bit first 😭 😉


----------



## rvb (Jul 16, 2020)

The upcoming update will include;

many patches that are a lot more cpu friendly,

lots of new recordings with more round robins, some of these patches included are; Bass Guitar harmonics (my favorite new patch), Ukelele Soprano, Acoustic Guitar played with the thumb, electric archtop played with the thumb, clean electric guitar for scoring, a lot of new creative unfolding acoustic patches and new sound design patches (with new recorded effect sources) and more,

snapshots added for quick inspiration,

minor bug fixes such as a release trigger bug on some percussion (and attack on samples) and some more sample editing,

better organization and naming of some patches,

added sixteenths and eights and fourths of Ukelele and Mandolin,

Now a separate choice of using the high-quality versions of the Timed patches that are heavy on cpu, or the much less cpu intensive patches,

the Oct & Reverse patches are much more cpu friendly as well now,



The update will be as promised completely free for all owners of The Unfolding Sun and I will send out an email with the update to all customers once it is released.



Best,
Rob


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi Rob,

new patches sound great .

As the patches are ordered by alphabet I would think its hard to know which ones are new so would be great if you could at a list of the new ones.

And one question in case of snapshots: in the video it looks like they are only instrument-depending (kind of instrument variation) ?

I must say I really love libraries where the complete content is organized in snapshots/snapshot folders. The instruments could exist in parallel, but one "main" instrument where you have access to all instruments/snapshots with the snapshots.

Of course that would be lot of work I am afraid. Maybe not this time but sometime  .


----------



## rvb (Jul 16, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> new patches sound great .
> 
> ...



Hi KarlHeinz!

Thanks for the kind words, yes, I will definitely list all the new patches when the update is released. 

At the moment the snapshots are per instrument, I will look into how I would go about creating something like you mentioned. I think that will not be included in this upcoming update though and might take a while. However as I mentioned before, I am going to be expanding this library as much as I can these upcoming months (also after this major update), so there is a good chance of something like that in the future. Hope that helps!

Best,
Rob


----------



## EasterIslandStatue (Jul 17, 2020)

Great work Rob and excited to hear about the update! 

Have been really impressed with this library since I bought it and I'm glad to hear it's still being honed and refined further - keep up the good work!


----------



## rvb (Jul 17, 2020)

EasterIslandStatue said:


> Great work Rob and excited to hear about the update!
> 
> Have been really impressed with this library since I bought it and I'm glad to hear it's still being honed and refined further - keep up the good work!



Thank you! Happy to hear you enjoy the library!

Best,
Rob


----------



## rvb (Jul 20, 2020)

The Update is now available to download through the Pulse downloader app!



To download the updated library simply go to Pulse and right-click on the "The Unfolding Sun" and delete (I recommend moving the folder of the old version to a new directory beforehand only if you have important projects with the old version since a lot of patches have been re-worked) then simply press install again and then choose your preferred folder for installing the library, the compressed download is around 13.1 GB.









Unfolding Sun | Rob van Boogert







www.robvanboogertcomposer.com






The Update includes the following new patches;

Acoustics Folder;
Close Guitar Experiment.nki
Soft Slip & Slide.nki
The Acoustic Gtr Picking.nki
The Bass Slide Trio.nki
A Blue Guitar.nki (2 Round Robins and 4 extra programmed Round Robins)
A Felt Guitar.nki (6RR and 12 extra programmed RR)
A Thumb Guitar.nki (2RR and 4 extra programmed RR)
Acoustic Thumb Guitar.nki (3RR and 6 extra programmed RR)
Guitar Bass Harmonic.nki (2RR and 4 extra programmed RR)
Ukelele Soprano.nki (3RR and 6 extra programmed RR)
Dry Mandolin Eights Octaves Timed.nki
Dry Mandolin Pattern Timed.nki
Dry Mandolin Sixteenths Timed.nki
Dry Mandolin Triplets Timed.nki
Dry Ukelele Eights Timed.nki
Dry Ukelele Fourths Octaves Timed.nki
Dry Ukelele Pattern Timed.nki
Dry Ukelele Sixteenths Timed.nki
Harmonica Longs.nki
Keyswitch Timed Mandolin.nki
Keyswitch Timed Ukelele.nki

Unfolding Folder;
A Nice Hall Pad.nki
Ambient Harmonica.nki
Keys Soundscape Pad.nki
Multiverse Pad.nki
Oceans Of Mando.nki
Parallel Sun Pad.nki
Plopping Dark Pad.nki
The Dark Synth Choir.nki
A Sawy Squary Pluck.nki
A Static Pluck.nki
Bass Gtr Processed.nki
Low Boom hit.nki
Subtle Low Kick.nki

Percussion Folder;
Clicky Sticks 12 RR
Djembe Sticks 12 RR
Low Drum 12 RR
Low Drum Clacks 12 RR
Low Drum Smacks 8 RR
Tambourine Smacked 10 RR


and some minor bug fixes, cleaned up some samples, some with better editing, more round robins, better folder naming organization, some added snapshots, and a lot of patches now are bit less CPU intensive.

I'll keep you posted when the next update (more GUI functionality focused update) is finished and available to download again.






Unfolding Sun | Rob van Boogert







www.robvanboogertcomposer.com





Thanks to everyone for the support, I really hope you enjoy playing with this library as much as I do!

All the best,
Rob


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 20, 2020)

Great, what a nice surprise on a monday  

And thanks a lot for the list of new patches  

Just in case someone else has same problems: I had trouble with pulse right now, it could not make dependencies needed, I could continue but it refused the redemption key then (I have downloaded the first version on my notebook, so it was not in pulse on my pc).

After reinstallation of pulse it works but it never has been that slow between the different steps, dont know if that may be caused by the last win 10 update. Download started very slow too but now after some minutes its back to normal for now.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jul 20, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Great, what a nice surprise on a monday
> 
> And thanks a lot for the list of new patches
> 
> ...



Hi there if it said it had trouble installing dependencies that's related to a slow internet connection and would also explain your slow download speeds. Downloads come from Amazon S3 and Stackpath so are the fastest downloads your connection can handle.

If you have any issues just drop us an email


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 20, 2020)

> related to a slow internet connection



Not the place to discuss and it works now so evrything fine, I just mentioned in case I am not the only one and its an actual problem maybe. But I doubt this cause at the same time I had no problems downloading the actual version and after reinstalling I had no problems. Maybe some temporary pulse/server specific problems but no internet connection in general. Anyway, works now and download at about 1 Mbit will be done in some minutes hopefully.


----------



## rvb (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi again everybody,

I have been working a lot on the GUI functionality update as promised and writing a more CPU friendly script for The Unfolding Sun with new features and recordings, and I wanted to share again a quick video I just recorded of me showing some of all the new features and recordings of the upcoming (huge) update that will be free for all current owners of The Unfolding Sun!



Some of the new features;
One patch that has all the unfolding instruments where you can create your own combinations of three layers on the fly and one patch that has all the short plucked patches to create your own three-layered pluck combinations quickly, these are called the acoustic elements patch and the plucked elements patch, which has proved itself to be a very inspiring sound design tool so far and I managed to make it very cpu friendly!
I've also added an arpeggiator to all instruments, 
now bypass buttons for ALL effects included, not just one bypass all button, 
full control and quick access over the replika delay in GUI plus lfo on tremelo, on pitch, on pan, on filter and on tape additions, plus a lfo on the lfo rate for extra fun, also comes with a separate sample start slider per layer. 
Every (new) parameter's function is showcased on the bottom right of the instrument when touched.
I recorded an impulse response reverb with the same gear used on all recordings in a slightly bigger room that fits the overall sound of the library nicely.
Better velocity transitions between dynamic layers on some short patches and less 'bumps' overall. 
Again heaps of new recordings such as, electric bass guitar with a bow and two dynamic layers, an acoustic guitar bowed with two dynamic layers, the acoustic guitar now also has eights, fourths and sixteenth muted timed patches, and a violin that I recently bought with different non-vibrato sustains patches and a pizzicato patch.
All patches now have a mod wheel standard value when opened for much more cohesive volume when switching between patches. 
Heaps of preset snapshots on the two new elements instrument patches. 


I am going to keep testing for any errors and improve the update as much as I can and I am aiming for releasing it in the next month or so, anyway due to my extreme excitement I simply could not help myself to share this teaser video showing off some of the new features of what is to come! 


I want to give thanks to everyone who supported The Unfolding Sun and can not wait to share this huge update with you when available.


Best regards,
Rob


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 1, 2020)

> One patch that has all the unfolding instruments where you can create your own combinations of three layers on the fly and one patch that has all the short plucked patches to create your own three-layered pluck combinations quickly, these are called the acoustic elements patch and the plucked elements patch





> All patches now have a mod wheel standard value when opened for much more cohesive volume


Absolutely great 

Really the two things I was looking for  .

And then it seems already lots of snapshots for the new combination layers 


And new gui looks really nice too and much clearer 

I really have to say how much I appreciate all this devellopment and free updates that easyly would be more then enough for a payed version 2 upgrade.

More then curious to get my hands on this mixing layer options but take your time, there is still so much to discover from the sound already in.


----------



## motomotomoto (Aug 1, 2020)

very tempting.


----------



## unclecheeks (Aug 14, 2020)

Looks like a great project, and fantastic material! I'm also a big proponent of single nki patches, that function as an engine where the content is dynamically loaded in as snapshots (or sources changed by the user, as you're demoing here). Think this makes a lot of sense for several reasons:

- as a user, sometimes I want to create MIDI mappings to control various aspects of the engine. with a single nki, this is easy. not so easy when you're dealing with 100s of nkis, which essentially share the same interface, but are different patches that would each have to be MIDI-mapped.

- for a developer, this makes it MUCH easier to do things like updating UI design or adding new features, since you're only updating one nki, not hundreds. (say, for example, adding individual adsrs for each of the 3 channels)

I've only dabbled with a bit of NKI scripting, so I'm sure this is easier said than done.

In your case, it seems like you could just have 2 nkis - one for the 3-layer "unfolding" textures (with the designer capability AND all the "factory" presets as snapshots), and another for the "solo" instruments, where you can dynamically swap the instrument via drop-down menu.

As far as the UI, I think it could be cleaned up and simplified further. I understand at times developers want to make an artistic UI, but if it gets in the way of quickly navigating the instrument - especially as you first get into it - then this works against usability. The user should be able to immediately figure out the controls, instead of having to experiment with them or god forbid read the manual.  

For example -

- the two square buttons next to each knob on the left, what do those do?
- what are the icons next to them?
- how about the five grey buttons (?) for each channel?
- the volume controls are a bit odd, presented as expanding (/collapsing?) circles.
- and the pan/pitch sliders underneath seem tiny and hard to read, making it difficult to figure out their settings at a glance (especially since they have no border, just small white dots).

I'd recommend experimenting with a more traditional, clear design for the UI.

Will definitely be tracking this project as it develops, good luck!


----------



## HadiRo (Aug 16, 2020)

As a Guitar and Strings player I must admit I am going to buy....very well done!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 16, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> I'd recommend experimenting with a more traditional, clear design for the UI


Yes and no  . I agree to the concrete examples you mentioned before, as lovely as the original knobs on a real fender amp are, maybe not as useful on a vst gui 

But I love the general "aesthetic" for example with the pictures in the background, this is a very special library and so for my emotion using it I like to SEE that as much as I hear it, in a way its part of useability for me.

But I agree that simplifyinng as much as possible in case of improving useability while keeping that general artistic impression just fitting with the sound of the library is a good thing. For my impression Rob is already on a great way there and lots of things already been done and improved.


----------



## rvb (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi again,

I just wanted to share this new ScreenCast showing a demo cue using the new GUI and some of the newly recorded instruments, including the new Mandolin, Indie Violin, and more percussion straight out of the box, and the reduced CPU that will be included in the free update I have been working on; 



Also, here are some demo's using the new instruments and using some of all the re-edited samples of the attacks, bumps and better-programmed round robins of all the older patches;





I can honestly say that this update will be big as it has been a huge undertaking, just a few more days of work on the update than I'll send an email to everyone when it is ready to download. 

Best regards,
Rob


----------



## KarlHeinz (Aug 31, 2020)

Sounds absolutely beautiful again, even a violin, wow.... .

And the GUI looks beautiful AND better useable with the bigger, clearer knobs on the left  .

And some nice percussion elements always useful .

If I might ask for one favor: it would be great if you could add the midi from the short video above to the download, there are so many wonderful patches actually and coming again with the update that it might help to get the intention at least of the ones used in the video and get a better understanding in general for this unvelievable masterpiece


----------



## rvb (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you for the kind words! Of course, I will include the Ableton project and the separate midi files of the track in a download link in that short ScreenCast video subscription when the update is available to download!

Best,
Rob


----------



## rvb (Sep 3, 2020)

Back again with a quick video showing the final GUI update of the Acoustic Elements patch where you can create your own combinations, as I am going to upload the full 2.0 update tomorrow! 

The new full walkthrough of all the other updated instruments and general playthrough of the Pluck Elements is coming soon as well.

Best,
Rob


----------



## Larbguy (Sep 3, 2020)

can't wait, this is one of my favorite secret-weapon libraries


----------



## rvb (Sep 4, 2020)

The free 2.0 Update is now available to download through the Pulse downloader app!

To download the updated library simply go to Pulse and right-click on the "The Unfolding Sun" and delete (I recommend moving the folder of the old version to a new directory beforehand only if you have important projects with the old version since a lot of patches have been re-worked), than close the Pulse app, than reopen the Pulse app and simply press install again and choose your preferred folder where to install the library, the compressed download is now around 23 GB.
I'm going to make sure that this will be the last time that you need to download the entire library again in any future updates.

New Features;
- New GUI
- Clearer knobs and faders
- One patch that has most of the unfolding instruments where you can create your own combinations of three layers on the fly and one patch that has all the short plucked patches to create your own three-layered pluck combinations quickly for sound design purposes, these are called the acoustic elements patch and the plucked elements patch, which has proven itself to be a very inspiring sound design tool so far and I managed to make it very cpu friendly!
- I've also added an arpeggiator to these two instruments,
- now bypass buttons for ALL effects included, not just one bypass all button,
full control and quick access over the replika delay in GUI plus lfo on tremelo, on pitch, on pan, on filter and on tape additions, plus a lfo on the lfo rate for extra fun, also comes with a separate sample start slider per layer.
- Every (new) parameter's function is showcased on the bottom right of the instrument when touched.
- I recorded an impulse response reverb with the same gear used on all recordings in a slightly bigger room that fits the overall sound of the library nicely.
- Better velocity transitions between dynamic layers on some short patches and less 'bumps' overall.
- Again many new recordings such as, electric bass guitar with a bow and two dynamic layers, an acoustic guitar bowed with two dynamic layers, the acoustic guitar now also has eights, fourths and sixteenth muted timed patches, and a violin that I recently bought with different non-vibrato sustains patches and a pizzicato patch.
- Lots of preset snapshots on the two new elements instrument patches.
- A lot of the older Instruments have been better mixed for immediate use
- Much better volume cohesiveness between patches, although still advised to use the Modwheel on every patch.

The 2.0 Update include the following new patches;

Acoustics Folder;
Acoustic Elements.nki
Pluck Elements.nki
An Unfolding Indie Solo Violin.nki
Indie Ensemble Violin Pizzicato.nki
Mandolin Loose Ensemble.nki 
Mandolin Ensemble.nki 
Indie Violin Experimental Staccato.nki
Solo Indie Violin Pizzicato.nki
Solo Vln Indie Medium Bow.nki
Guitar With Reverse Pedal Stereo.nki
Mandolin 1.nki
Solo Violin Indie Trems.nki
Solo Violin Indie Soft Bow.nki
Solo Violin Indie Soft Marcato.nki
Solo Violin Indie Clean And Far.nki
Solo Violin Indie Plectrum Tremolo.nki
Solo Violin Indie Lush Bowed.nki
Solo Violin Indie Soft Stutter.nki
Solo Violin Indie Sul Tasto.nki
Solo Violin Indie Fake Cello.nki
Solo Violin Indie Random Rhythmic Bow.nki
Solo Violin Indie Col Legno Repeat
Solo Violin Indie Medium Stutter
Violin Indie Cold Ensemble
Violin Indie Warm Ensemble
Acoustic Gtr Timed Eights
Acoustic Gtr Timed Fourths
Acoustic Gtr Timed Muted
Acoustic Gtr Strummed Minor, Major and Dominant Chords

Unfolding Folder;
A Huge String Pad.nki
A String Didgeridoo.nki
A Synthy Low String Pad.nki
Multiverse Pad.nki
Violin Drops Of Water.nki
Granular Violin.nki
Reverse Mando.nki
Violinist Gone Rogue.nki
Winter Strings.nki
Organized Synth Strings.nki

Percussion Folder;
A Hand Drum With Mallet
Foot Stomps 
Low Drum Low 
Low Drum Mid
Low Drum Processed 
Processed Drum Clacks
Small Tom Hit

I am currently writing a manual trying to explain everything and all the new features as clearly as possible.
I also want to give a heads up to my European friends; the price will be 149 without TAX from the 14th of September on, however you'll have the opportunity to use your VAT info to get the library without tax if you have a valid VAT number as a professional/company. Also all students, and educators will have the opportunity to get the library for 25% off after sending a photo of proof of any document of their school to [email protected]. The price will stay the same for everyone else.

Thanks again to everyone who supported The Unfolding Sun and I really hope you are going to enjoy making music with all the new features!

Best,
Rob


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 5, 2020)

Really, really amazing *upGRADE* .

The combination of all the soundscaping knowledge and unique ideas and samples that now are represented with wonderful snapshots and the option to just alter the instruments inside to your liking is really wonderful .

The already existing uniqueness of the libraryrary is now kind of "opened" much more.

And the added new patches really expand the possible applications, especially the Violin and bass patches.

One little nitpicking where I wonder if its only me but evrytime I tried to change the pan intuitivly where I would look for it (under the volume) I realized all getting out of tune . Cause there is the pitch button and not the pan wich is kind of far away under the "picture" with the other controls. Its just getting used to but still a little irritating especially as there is not enough place for labeling (but all labels are shown if you click on it, so no problem to find your way).


----------



## rvb (Sep 5, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Really, really amazing *upGRADE* .
> 
> The combination of all the soundscaping knowledge and unique ideas and samples that now are represented with wonderful snapshots and the option to just alter the instruments inside to your liking is really wonderful .
> 
> ...



Thank you, happy to hear! I can see why it might've made more sense to have the pan above and the tune at the bottom, I'll look into it! Also will post the midi files of the video from before on Monday. 


Also a heads up to everyone that I have a new walkthrough up; 


and a few new demo's


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 25, 2021)

Man this sounds awesome......just discovered.....full of superb sounds and soundscapes !!!

And what is this :


The Unfolding Nylon Expansion Coming Soon in early 2021!

Update coming ???


----------



## rvb (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi there!

Thank you very much for the kind words. Yes, I am working on an expansion, not an update, this will be a separate smaller library containing only Nylon stringed instruments with a similar approach as the Unfolding Sun library. I call it an expansion since there will be a hefty discount for all owners of the Unfolding Sun, just wanted to mention that I did add 5 nylon patches to the current Unfolding Sun Library as a free update a couple of months ago. 

I will post the new library here when it is finished and released! 


Also to anyone that may be interested; there is a 33% off flash sale at the moment till Friday! 





Unfolding Sun | Rob van Boogert







www.robvanboogertcomposer.com






Thanks again,


Best,
Rob


----------



## tomc_020 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Rob, looks like the sale has ended already? Looks like a great library.


----------



## rvb (Jan 29, 2021)

tomc_020 said:


> Hi Rob, looks like the sale has ended already? Looks like a great library.


Hi Tomc, 

Thank you for your interest, the sale is still going on! When adding the library to cart the discount will be applied automatically. 

I hope that helps.


Best regards,
Rob


----------

